# trumpetti.atm.tut.fi?

## jho

Moi,

Onko trumpetti.atm.tut.fi lopettanut toimintansa? Sen http- ja ftp-mirrorit on mulla ollut GENTOO_MIRRORS kohdassa make.confissa jo siitä lähtien, kun gentoo.fix.fi (tms) meni alas. Eilisen jälkeen kuitenkin tulee vaan connect timeouttia. Onko trumpetinkin kohtalo sama?

Missään en googlettamalla tai muualtakaan uutista tähän liittyen löytänyt.

Samalla voisi sitten kysyä, että mitä teiltä muilta löytyy GENTOO_MIRRORS kohdasta make.confissa, jos trumpetti nyt lakkasi lopullisesti toimimasta. Ei ainakaan Gentoon doceissa taida sitten olla yhtään toimivaa Suomalaista gentoo-mirroria.  :Sad: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Kyyllä se nyt näyttäs olevan päällä, liekkö ollu vaa toimintakatkos. Samalta palvelimelta näyttää tulevan ftp.fi.debian.org , joten luulen, että ei ne sitä ihan kevytkenkäisesti alas pistä. Tai mistä näistä ikinä tietää...

----------

